# Blow off valve placement.



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Just curious why the BOV is placed so close to the throttle body.. is there a spacific reason for this?...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Because when the TB slams shut the surge is first developed at the area closest to the TB so the closer you have the BOV/BPV to it the faster it will let out the surge.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

or, you can do it like javier does it, and put the BOV directly on the intercooler, because thats where the air is warmest...the closer to the TB, the less warm the air is...


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> or, you can do it like javier does it, and put the BOV directly on the intercooler, because thats where the air is warmest...the closer to the TB, the less warm the air is...


what does the temp have to do with anything? and the air should be the coolest right after the exit of the intercooler. You should have the BOV as close to the TB as possible. If its too far away, it won't effectively relieve the pressure wave created by the closing of the throttle plate and can cause damage to the turbo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

spdracerUT said:


> what does the temp have to do with anything? and the air should be the coolest right after the exit of the intercooler. You should have the BOV as close to the TB as possible. If its too far away, it won't effectively relieve the pressure wave created by the closing of the throttle plate and can cause damage to the turbo.



well, this is what javier has always done...this is off his site. full-race.com


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

he MAKES them with 3 outlets, one being specifically made for the BOV.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Apr 28, 2004)

wau!

thats awesome!
I never even thought of mounting it ON the IC....


interesting....veeeery interesting!

Snow


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

reasons why the BOV is placed on our endtank design...this is only on a MAP car, since recircing a bov on the endtank of a MAF car would be much more difficult.

1. closest to the compressor, it will vent quicker when compared to the TB

2. it will vent hot air before the FMIC, as opposed to air cooled by the FMIC when the bov is near the TB. 

3. less pressure drop across the FMIC and charge piping when venting nearest the compressor....the endtank on our backdoor FMIC is really close.

both locations will work...we just prefer nearest the compressor


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh, good thing you spoke up Javier, I kept thinking the other way around...


----------



## Zadok (May 3, 2004)

Isn't the purpose of a BOV to save the turbo!
Why would you put it near the TB if you want to prevent a pressure back log to the turbo?
I'm not really sure, but most of the RWD SR guys usually mount it on the hotpipe, right beside the turbo!
And that is where mine is!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Probably because having it near the TB, thats where the air is being forced, so the first thing that will back set it, is the throttle plate, not the turbo fins


----------

